# Sage Smart Grinder Pro



## tommyg1234 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, sorry for posting this here as I can see there is a wanted section but for some reason it isn't letting me post there.

I've just bought a Sage Duo Temp Pro and wondering if anyone is selling a Sage Smart Grinder on here for a decent price. Also open to suggestions if anyone can recommend a grinder of similar quality/price to the Sage - I'm a newbie in the coffee world as you can probably tell.

Thanks and mods please feel free to move this post to the wanted section if needs be.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

tommyg1234 said:


> Hi, sorry for posting this here as I can see there is a wanted section but for some reason it isn't letting me post there.
> 
> I've just bought a Sage Duo Temp Pro and wondering if anyone is selling a Sage Smart Grinder on here for a decent price. Also open to suggestions if anyone can recommend a grinder of similar quality/price to the Sage - I'm a newbie in the coffee world as you can probably tell.
> 
> Thanks and mods please feel free to move this post to the wanted section if needs be.


 You can't post on the wanted thread at the moment because you need to engage with the forum first and have a few posts before you can sell/ask for things.

So get stuck in, ask a few questions, engage in banter whatever floats your boat


----------



## tommyg1234 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks! That makes sense


----------

